# Query on PR immigration



## gchandrashekar (Jul 3, 2009)

Dear All,

I have a somewhat different query here. Hope someone can clear a few doubts here for me.

I have done my B.E. (Full-time 4-year course duration was 1995-2000, but completed degree in Jan 2007). 
I have been working in the IT industry from 2000(System administrator) 
I am not married.
I am fluent in English.
I am currently pursuing CISSP.

I would like to apply under Information Systems Manager.
The minimum work experience required for Canada immigration is 4 years.
Will the authorities consider my entire work experience starting from 2000 or will they consider from Jan 2007? 
Now, what are my chances for immigration to Canada?
Please suggest..... :confused2:


----------

